# Scanner des diapositives !



## Marcmaniac (15 Octobre 2006)

Je recherche un moyen pour scanner de la meilleure façon possible, des diapositives (un gros paquet quand même) pour les mettre ensuite dans iphoto, puis les graver ...

La fonction recherche avec "scanner diapositive" ne donne pas grand chose et les post sont  assez anciens !

Quelqu'un aurait-il des conseils sur du matériel performant ?

Un simple scanner ? Un appareil spécial ? Un scanner pour diapositive, avec prise fire wire, reconnu par nos macs ? Bon, je rêve peut-être ...

Merci de m'aider et de remettre à jour un vieux post pou rtant utile !


----------



## ROB 59 (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part j'utilise un Epson perfection 2480 photo,
mais pour un nombre important de diapositive la solution la mieux adapter
et encore un materiel specifique qui peut etre assez couteux.


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Octobre 2006)

type quoi ?

Quel est le nom d'une de ces choses que je me fasse une id&#233;e des prix ?


----------



## Lila (16 Octobre 2006)

..as-tu pensé à te renseigner dans un labo ou il font du tirage numérique (genre avec les Frontier)..?

..surtout si tu as un paquet de diapos...le traitement en lot pourrait être intéressant.
..maintenant quelle qualité recherches-tu ? Quelle finalité ?

..parce que l'acquisition risque d'être longue .....diapo par diapo 

..et la qualité des scans "à plat" n'est pas la meilleure, même si csouvent ça sufffit pour du petit print , à condition d'un bon post traitement avec toshop ....mais là aussi c'est du temps....


----------



## Lila (16 Octobre 2006)

...ou alors carrement ça... 

..tu peux même y mettre un chargeur pour un traitement en lot ....


----------



## CBi (16 Octobre 2006)

De la meilleure façon possible = Nikon Coolscan, effectivement, mais le prix peut dépasser les 2000 Euros.
Une solution si ça coince au niveau prix, le marché de l'occasion, même si les bonnes affaires sont rares en connexion USB.

Le choix "dans la moyenne" = le scanner à plat qui accepte les diapos, pas exemple Epson. La qualité est au rendez-vous quand on a trouvé le bon réglage, mais faut pas être pressé...

Le choix rapide et pas cher = un appareil photo numérique et un duplicateur de diapos pro ou moins pro.
J'ai le duplicateur Nikon = très rapide mais difficile d'obtenir un bon résultat.

Le choix le plus pratique = faire scanner ses diapos


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Octobre 2006)

L'avais commenc&#233; &#224; faire une scann&#233;risation de mes diapos :
1) avec un scanner &#224; plat, mais c'&#233;tait trop long
2) avec un scanner diapo (beaucoup plus cher &#224; l'achat), mais ce n'&#233;tait pas beaucoup plus rapide finalement.

J'ai fini par photographier les diapos projet&#233;es sur un grand &#233;cran avec un APN.

L'APN &#233;tait bien cal&#233; sur un tr&#233;pied et je le d&#233;clenchais avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande infrarouge. &#199;a a &#233;t&#233; infiniment plus rapide (3 ou 4 secondes par diapo en moyenne), les diapos &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; mont&#233;es sur des chargeurs pour projo en rouleau de 100.

Ensuite, j'ai d&#251; faire un post-traitement automatique pour att&#233;nuer le vignettage, et un autre semi-automatique pour retailler les photos selon leur orientation (paysage ou portrait).

J'ai pu traiter plus de 500 diapos en moins de deux heures, et le r&#233;sultat est plut&#244;t acceptable.


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Octobre 2006)

En voila une id&#233;e ...
merci &#224; tous !


----------



## Renaud theron (22 Octobre 2006)

CBi a dit:


> De la meilleure façon possible = Nikon Coolscan, effectivement, mais le prix peut dépasser les 2000 Euros.
> 
> Le choix rapide et pas cher = un appareil photo numérique et un duplicateur de diapos pro ou moins pro.
> J'ai le duplicateur Nikon = très rapide mais difficile d'obtenir un bon résultat.
> ...



On trouve sur le marché de l'occase pro des stands de dupli de diapo. La dia est posée sur un dépoli rétro éclairé dont tu peux faire varier la balance de couleur. Un reflex numérique ou un bon compact peuvent remplacer le boitier argentique précédement utilisé. Une fois calé en lumière et cadrage tu peux faire très vite défiler tes dias.
renseignes toi chez les labos pro. Il est aussi possible qu'au studio67 ils en aient un : 02 35 71 62 84


----------



## Haleakala (25 Octobre 2006)

Il y a aussi l'imprimante HP PSC 3310 qui offre cette possibilité. Mais pour une numérisation massive je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution!


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

L'idee de confier ca a un labo est pas mal. Pour traiter environ 500 ou 1000 diapos, ca vous fait combien en France aujourd'hui ? J'avais regarde ca au Japon il y a un an, mais le cout etait prohibitif : ca revenait plus cher de confier 1000 diapos que de s'acheter un appareil semi-pro dedie !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2006)

Haleakala a dit:


> Il y a aussi l'imprimante HP PSC 3310 qui offre cette possibilit&#233;. Mais pour une num&#233;risation massive je ne sais pas si c'est la meilleure solution!


&#199;a risque en effet d'&#234;tre assez long, en effet.

Compte tenu des manipulations n&#233;cessaires et de la lenteur de la scann&#233;risation, il va falloir compter plusieurs dizaines de secondes par diapo.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> L'idee de confier ca a un labo est pas mal. Pour traiter environ 500 ou 1000 diapos, ca vous fait combien en France aujourd'hui ? J'avais regarde ca au Japon il y a un an, mais le cout etait prohibitif : ca revenait plus cher de confier 1000 diapos que de s'acheter un appareil semi-pro dedie !


Il semble qu'on puisse trouver des entreprises qui fassent &#231;a pour 0,30 &#224; 0,40 euro par diapo (voir ici par exemple).

C'est s&#251;r que sur la quantit&#233;, ce n'est pas donn&#233; !


----------



## HmJ (26 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il semble qu'on puisse trouver des entreprises qui fassent &#231;a pour 0,30 &#224; 0,40 euro par diapo (voir ici par exemple).
> 
> C'est s&#251;r que sur la quantit&#233;, ce n'est pas donn&#233; !



Si effectivement le prix se confirme, voire devient degressif, ca peut etre tentant. C'est pas les memes prix au Japon, du moins pas la ou j'ai regarde. Et comme en plsu l'electronique ici est plutot pas chere...


----------



## jolicrasseux (29 Octobre 2006)

Mon grenier &#233;tait plein de vieilles photos, diapos, negatifs n/b et couleur, cartes postales ...etc
Achat, il y a 6 mois d'un Epson 4990 et depuis, je ne monte plus au grenier! 
Qualit&#233; extraordinaire, choix des r&#232;glages infini, livr&#233; avec Photoshop elements 2 et passe-vues pour nombreux formats, j'ai scann&#233; des films 8mm,etobtenu des images sensas... environ 6000 diapos ...
La lenteur est r&#233;elle, mais si on prend le temps, c'est g&#233;nial.
Avec Iphoto 7 et ses phototh&#232;ques en vrac, j'ai toute ma vie dans l'Imac, &#231;a vaut le coup!
Avec Imic j'ai tous mes 33 tours, etavec Canopus mes vieilles cassettes video.
Mon Imac est un MUSEE.
Tout &#231;a pour vous donner l'envie...l'engin m'a co&#251;t&#233; 400&#8364;

P.S: Canon 9950 vaut aussi le coup.


----------



## jolicrasseux (29 Octobre 2006)

OK, c'est un scanner à plat, mais ça fait fax et photocopieuse. L'archivage de tout le papier, lettres etc...
Le seul et vrai défaut de ce scanner, c'est l'encombrement sur le bureau. Si ça pouvait fonctionner avec Bluetooth, on y gagnerait.


----------



## CBi (1 Décembre 2006)

A noter que le duplicateur de diapos ES-E28 précité ne fonctionne que sur certains Coolpix anciens, mais que l'équivalent pour réflex existe dans le commerce, par exemple ici ou voir un comparatif de 3 produits du marché


----------



## brownsugardbv (2 Décembre 2006)

J'ai acheté un coolscan  il ya un an et demin . Génial au niveau qualité .. que du bonheur .. sauf que j'ai changé mes 2 mac powerpc pas des macintel... et Nikon n'a tjs pas jugé bon de librer un soft compatible !!
Le seul moyen de ne pas jeter mon magnifique coolscan : utiliser bootcamp !! Se fichent de la g... des clients chez Nikon. Pour une marque "pro", c'est très décevant


----------



## rackis (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Dsl si la question a déja été posée mais j'ai pas trouvé.

Je suis à la recherche, pour offrir, d'un scanner (spécifiquement dédié ou pas) pour scanner de nombreuses diapositives avec la meilleure qualité possible. Qu'il soit simple d'utilisation est un plus non négligeable. Mon budget est seulement d'environ 150 euros.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pierre22 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour le meilleur c'est Nikon Cool Scan, mais neuf, c'est encore trop élevé pour ton budget. Mais vu l'arrivée du numérique, les occasions doivent être très abordable. 

Fait une recherche dans ce forum par utilisateur au non : "pierre22", j'ai ai parlé avec plus de détail il y à moins d'un mois.

Cordialement


----------



## Zyrol (4 Décembre 2006)

Et hop on fusionne.

Rackis, tu trouveras surement des réponses dans ce sujet.


----------



## pierre22 (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai numérisé plus de 25 ans de photo argentique avec l'excellent Nikon Cool Scan 4000 ED (4000 dpi, générant des fichier jusqu'à 55 à 60 Mo selon des diapos couleur. Sa fonction anti poussière et même rayure optimisable, et même son réducteur de grain est stupéfiant.
Le scanner à plat, même de qualité pro par sa différence technologique est toujours moins bon pour les film.

Par définition, toute numérisation génère une perte de qualité: mais il ne faut pas oublier que la commande accentuation de Photoshop est faite pour cela entre autre.
L'intérêt de scanner soit même, c'est de choisir la qualité voulue en fonction des besoins, rapport temps, qualité nécessaire). par exemple sur Nikon Cool Scan La Taille native en 300 dpi génère un A3+, mais en qualité maximale (en 16 bits au lieu de 8 et en 8 passages au lieu d'un seul 15 minutes). j'ai réalisé des tirages de 1 m x 1,50, excellents après rééchantillonage par photoshop et accentuation. Résultat bien meilleur qu'a partir de la Diapo argentique.
Pour une petite 72 dpi pour le net cela peut être beaucoup plus rapide. A savoir tout de même qu'elle sera toujours meilleure à partir de la qualité max, puis réduite en bits, taille et dpi dans photoshop (le scanner travaille moins bien les réductions et l'accentuation)
Ce n'est pas donné, mais grâce à l'arrivée des appareils numérique c'est en baisse . A titre indicatif j'ai payé le mien il y a 4 ans environ 10 000 F. Aujourd'hui à partir dans les 695,00  soit moins de 50% !:bebe:  :affraid: 
Sans doute encore moins 50 % sur ce materiel d'occasion 
Tu peux voir les pris ici : http://shopping.kelkoo.fr/b/a/ss_NIKON_CoolScan.html

Il doit être interessant de visiter les chinois de la rue Montgallet 

A ton écoute pour tout renseignements complémentaire

Pierre


----------



## sacolle (15 Janvier 2007)

il existe un excellent scanner pour faire de la quantité automatiquement
le power slide 3600 de pacificimage à 670 euros.
vous en trouverez un en ce moment sur ebay ( a 250 e) si cela vous interesse encore.
voir le site www.scanace.com pour la description du produit.
bye


----------



## desbois93 (5 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> De la meilleure façon possible = Nikon Coolscan, effectivement, mais le prix peut dépasser les 2000 Euros.
> Une solution si ça coince au niveau prix, le marché de l'occasion, même si les bonnes affaires sont rares en connexion USB.
> 
> Le choix "dans la moyenne" = le scanner à plat qui accepte les diapos, pas exemple Epson. La qualité est au rendez-vous quand on a trouvé le bon réglage, mais faut pas être pressé...
> ...


 
Bonjour, 
J'ai aussi un duplicateur diapos de Nikon sur un coolpix dont je trouve les résultats décevants aux premiers essais. Ca semble être un pb de mise au point dans la configuration "duplicateur de diapo" du menu.

Avez-vous trouvez un moyen de bien faire ?


----------



## Arlequin (23 Juin 2010)

3 messages

3 pubs

un peu ça va, mais là


----------



## NicoChill (15 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à la communauté 

Un petit déterrage de Topic en bonne et dûe forme pour une requête d'un autre temps.

Que me conseilleriez-vous comme scan pour numériser des Ektas 24x36 ? J'ai un Epson perfection 3170 qui remplit correctement ses fonctions pour un usage normal, mais ne réponds pas mes attentes à venir (tirage de 30x40 cm, voir 40x60, de qualité).  

J'ai tenté la solution auprès de "pros" de la numérisation pour m'alléger de ce travail, mais j'e n'ai pas dû tomber sur des bons... 
J"ai même tenté auprès d'imprimeurs de mon secteur, mais ils ne font plus...

J'hésite entre cette solution (Nikon CoolScan IV ED LS-40) – sachant que je devrais passer par une solution tièrce côté pilotes car pas supportés par ma version d' OSX – , ou remplacer le mien par celui-ci : un Epson Perfection-V600.  

Je reste ouvert à l'idée de sous traiter ce travail si vous avez une bonne adresse.

Merci à vous.


----------



## fredj (16 Janvier 2020)

NicoChill a dit:


> Bonjour à la communauté
> 
> Un petit déterrage de Topic en bonne et dûe forme pour une requête d'un autre temps.
> 
> ...


Bonjour. J'ai un Epson Perfection 4870. C'est un bon scanner avec une Dmax plutôt élevée et sa résolution de 4800 dpi permet en théorie de faire des tirages 40x60 à partir de 24x36. Sauf que ce n'est pas si simple, les scanners à plat n'étant pas fait pour ça. Epson vend aussi le V850 qui monte à 6400 dpi mais je doute que ça change grand chose en terme de piqué.
Bref tu as raison de t'orienter vers un scanner spécifique. Le Nikon en revanche est quand même très vieux. Sa résolution de 2900 dpi sera un peu juste pour faire des 40x60. Il y a celui-là qui sur le papier a tout ce qu'il faut :








						PLUSTEK scanner OpticFilm 8200i AI
					

PLUSTEK scanner OpticFilm 8200i AI chez un spécialiste photo réputé




					www.missnumerique.com
				



Je ne l'ai pas testé, vu qu'il y a bien longtemps que je n'ai pas scanné de films argentiques...


----------



## NicoChill (16 Janvier 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Bonjour. J'ai un Epson Perfection 4870. C'est un bon scanner avec une Dmax plutôt élevée et sa résolution de 4800 dpi permet en théorie de faire des tirages 40x60 à partir de 24x36. Sauf que ce n'est pas si simple, les scanners à plat n'étant pas fait pour ça.



Bonjour fredj
Merci pour vos réponses.
Je pose la question pour savoir s'il ya eu une réelle évolution technologique dans ce domaine – ou pas – ces 15 dernières années.
Je pense que la simple présence de la vitre joue pour beaucoup dans ce manque de piqué sur les scans à plat et voulait savoir si côté soft+matériel il y avait eu de réels progrés constatés. Sans trop d"illusion non plus.

Quand au Nikon Coolscan, je pensais que la version que j'ai postée en lien grimpait à 4000 dpi. Erreur dans mes recherches ?

Merci pour votre lien et bonne journée à vous


----------



## fredj (16 Janvier 2020)

NicoChill a dit:


> Bonjour fredj
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Je pose la question pour savoir s'il ya eu une réelle évolution technologique dans ce domaine – ou pas – ces 15 dernières années.
> Je pense que la simple présence de la vitre joue pour beaucoup dans ce manque de piqué sur les scans à plat et voulait savoir si côté soft+matériel il y avait eu de réels progrés constatés. Sans trop d"illusion non plus.
> ...


Il semble bien que ce soit 2900 dpi optiques, les 4000 dpi annoncés résultant de traitements internes. D'ailleurs le Plustek que j'ai mentionné a une résolution optique de 3600 dpi (les 7200 sont là aussi obtenus par traitement) De toute façon, des résolutions supérieures ne sont utiles que pour les films à la sensibilité très basse. A mon avis à partir de 200 ISO on doit juste scanner du grain au-delà de ces résolutions... 
La question qui se pose pour le Nikon est aussi la compatibilité avec les systèmes actuels.


----------



## NicoChill (16 Janvier 2020)

fredj a dit:


> Il semble bien que ce soit 2900 dpi optiques, les 4000 dpi annoncés résultant de traitements internes. D'ailleurs le Plustek que j'ai mentionné a une résolution optique de 3600 dpi (les 7200 sont là aussi obtenus par traitement) De toute façon, des résolutions supérieures ne sont utiles que pour les films à la sensibilité très basse. A mon avis à partir de 200 ISO on doit juste scanner du grain au-delà de ces résolutions...
> La question qui se pose pour le Nikon est aussi la compatibilité avec les systèmes actuels.


On est bien d'accord sur ce côté trompeur des annonces " X dpi ", et j'ai donc dû tomber sur une info tronquée 
Et les forums sont bien utiles pour celà (remettre les choses à leur juste place, grâce à leurs participants  ) !
Je furetais sur la toile suite à vos lien et suis tombé sur un comparatif qui me semble assez objectif. Du coup, je réfléchis tranquillement à m'orienter vers cette option.

Edit : c'est de la velvia poussée d'un diaph' que j'ai à scanner pour 90% (exposition réelle à 64 ASA, puis traitement poussée d'un diaph au labo, car la valeur réelle de ce film était de 32 ASA). Les 10% restants, de l' Agfachrome 50.

Pour le Nikon, effectivement, malheureusement. Solution (que j'utilise actuellement) : VueScan.


----------



## fredj (16 Janvier 2020)

NicoChill a dit:


> On est bien d'accord sur ce côté trompeur des annonces " X dpi ", et j'ai donc dû tomber sur une info tronquée
> Et les forums sont bien utiles pour celà (remettre les choses à leur juste place, grâce à leurs participants  ) !
> Je furetais sur la toile suite à vos lien et suis tombé sur un comparatif qui me semble assez objectif. Du coup, je réfléchis tranquillement à m'orienter vers cette option.
> 
> ...


Oui ce Reflecta à l'air très bien. Un peu cher, mais certainement du bon matériel.


----------



## NicoChill (16 Janvier 2020)

N'étant pas un acheteur compulsif, je prends le temps de fureter pour tomber sur un bon prix. 

Bien prendre le temps de regarder toutes les options possibles, qu'elles soient immédiates ou à venir  .

Je veux simplement obtenir le meilleur résultat possible. De chez moi si possible. Au meilleur prix, comme tout le monde  .


----------

